
40G encrypted container networking with Calico/VPP on commodity hardware - benou
https://medium.com/fd-io-vpp/getting-to-40g-encrypted-container-networking-with-calico-vpp-on-commodity-hardware-d7144e52659a
======
benou
Disclaimer: I am part of the team working on this, although not directly
involved. AMA.

